# Sticky  Masterclass 2007- Finished Porter models!



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
Its time I set up a showcase thread for the Porterclass. We're just starting to see some finished models from the class come in, and it might serve as some inspiration to others to get in and start. So far only the 1st chapter is up, outlining the construction of the Colorado Central Porters. The 2nd chapter is due later in the year, covering the Californina and Martha's Vinyard Porters.

The first Masterclass sample built was of the Martha's Vinyard Porter, which will be covered in chapter 2:


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Cracklow built up a version of the Colorado Central Porter prior to the class, and was a terrific inspiration.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Masterclass Colorado Central sample model:


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Class Models!
*Here are the models from the class members!
I began by using the Rick Raively styrene kit to assemble the CCRR Porter #7, much of this kit is now available from Bronson Tate Architecural Models, but hopely the California Porter can be available from Rick soon.
My Build log:
http://www.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=46362


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter Bunce from the UK.
Pete is building 2 models from the Porter Class, the first is the DSP&P #1 'Fairplay', as outlined in the background section of chapter 1. The general arrangement of this locomotive was historically very similar to the Porters of the CCRR, making the DSP model a viable option in the class. Peter hand painted the tender murals, while the decal work was designed by Fletch/Peter and printed by Stan Cedarleaf. Here is Pete's excellent build log:
http://www.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=46348




































Pulling his Masterclass coach!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hayes Hendricks
Hayes is our class editor, and is build a CCRR Porter as well. His build log: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=47260


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter Bunce's 2nd Porterclass loco build.  This one based on the 1877 CCRR #2, Mogul. His earlier building log here:

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=48653

This model used the Bronson Tate pilot, cab and tender kits, which help a lot!
Here is Pete's model, Dark Blue colour scheme inspired by the colours of the early Caledonian Railway in Scotland, which was also the inspiration for the dark blue used on the Schenectady 4-4-0s of the 1860s, such as Jupiter (replica at the Golden Spike memorial).



















































Keep building those models and lets see them finished here in the show case!!

David.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Cephius has a Porter underway:, looking great so far!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
Just updating the Finished Porter C class models, 
Here is Rich Schiffman's model, completed last year. It fits so well on his logging layout. 
The model was also featured in a recent issue of Finescale Railroader Annual. 




























David.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

David, 
Thank you for bringing these beautiful models back to the group's pages, they are wonderful. That goes for the other MC models (which is an understatement name) you've brought back to life. 
If you were to do a small ten wheeler (4-6-0) MC, I'd be very tempted to give it a try. 

Thanks. 
John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Thanks for keeping us up with the Masterclass models. It is great to see the beatiful work done by the MLS members.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

In appreciation of Fletch's efforts, I felt obligated to come out of the (builders) closet and post pix of my Porter build. I opted for the CCRR #2 circa 1880 (2-6-0, 2 steam domes, Congdon stack). I like grimy black and oxide red so that's how I painted it. I used the Bachmann Indie motor block and most of the detail parts recommended by Fletch (e.g. the Hartland pilot and box headlight). I scratch built the compressor, box light brackets, air tanks, domes, stack, tool boxes, brake cylinders, smoke box front, and other things that don't come immediately to mind. I stayed fairly close to Fletch's templates but also did some free-lancing. I used my road name and changed the number. I made the cab with real wood. I plumbed out air brakes similar to the Mason Bogie adding an air tank and cooling pipe. I wasn't fond of the 6 or 4 wheeled tenders so I did a complete scratch build with the exception of some Ozark Miniature details. It's built on a standard flat that I make. The prototype is 'mine'. I build what I like. The coal load is real coal. The rear light is a Delton that I bought on eBay. The tender includes the original sound system and an Aristo Revo. The tender wheels are wired for track power but I can switch that off and run battery as well.
I hope you enjoy it. 

john


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah, thats a really nice job John. Thanks so much for posting your work. It looks terrific. I hope you had a fine time building it too. 

Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just beautiful, John..... Wonderfully done.









Thanks for sharing your art...


----------



## transitman (Jul 22, 2014)

*Brb&l*

David, I just discovered your 2002 article on Mason Bogies. I've been doing research on the Boston , Revere Beach & Lynn RR for many years, a railroad that relied almost exclusively on these engines. I collaborated with RCS on his 1980 history of this line. I'd like to chat off-line about them, as I'm trying to complete some research on the BRB&L and its predecessors in Winthrop, MA. If you can, write to me at [email protected]. I'd also like to know if you can put me in touch with Steven Conkle, who wrote the excellent article attached as an appendix to yours.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I really miss those Master Class projects. MLS lost something when they dissolved, but given the dearth of readily available base models to bash on, I doubt will ever see them again.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree Vic, I got here too late to join the fun.
Those classes were truly wonderful. Proven by the models above
John


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Are these models in kit form? If so where does one purchase them. This is simply fascinating to me. Thank you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

punkin said:


> Are these models in kit form? If so where does one purchase them. This is simply fascinating to me. Thank you.


Nope, they are kit-bash and partly scratch-built.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

My apologies but I don't know that I understand the term "kit bash". I've seen it written but I'm not sure what it means.

Thank you,


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

punkin said:


> My apologies but I don't know that I understand the term "kit bash". I've seen it written but I'm not sure what it means.
> 
> Thank you,


Kitbash means to take an existing model, and modifying it to turn it into something else..I'll use one of my own "kitbashes" as an example..

This is a Bachmann locomotive, in its "as purchased" form:










I turned it into this:










using the same boiler, cab and part of the tender, with different wheels.

I believe the Porters in this thread also used the Bachmann mogul as their original source material...using the drivers and mechanism, and then changing a lot on top..

"scratchbuilding" means starting with raw materials, like sheets of plastic or simple sticks of wood, and then using those materials to make your model "from scratch"..

Fletch's masterclasses usually used a combination of both techniques..some parts of a locomotive were kitbashed from existing models, other parts of the same locomotive were scratch built..both techniques are often used in the same project, depending on what is needed.

Scot


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kit bash means you take a kit, throw away whatever does not fit your model, and build on what is left. In the case of the porters i think the part that was not thrown away was the running gear and some of the detail parts.

Kit bash also, remarkably, refers to taking a model purchased in finished form and removing anything that does not fit the model you want. Seems to me there should be a special name for this.

As an example, you might see that it started life as a Bachmann 4-6-0. The fittings were back-dated (or fore-dated) to the appropriate era. The cab was completely scratch built. The tender was donated from another engine and modified to represent the correct tender for this class of loco. This would be treated as a kitbash.

Hope this helps.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm simply amazed. I can't begin to imagine how this can be done. Wonderful stuff gentlemen.


----------

